#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Energy Management and Efficiency for the Process Industries

## Han Ah kwang

2015 | 400 pages | PDF | 11 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Provides a unique overview of energy management for the process industries

Provides an overall approach to energy management and places the technical issues that drive energy efficiency in context
Combines the perspectives of freewheeling consultants and corporate insiders
In two sections, the book provides the organizational framework (Section 1) within which the technical aspects of energy management, described in Section 2, can be most effectively executed


Includes success stories from three very different companies that have achieved excellence in their energy management efforts
Covers energy management, including the role of the energy manager, designing and implementing energy management programs, energy benchmarking, reporting, and energy management systems
Technical topics cover efficiency improvement opportunities in a wide range of utility systems and process equipment types, as well as techniques to improve process design and operationSee More: Energy Management and Efficiency for the Process Industries

----------

